# May 2011 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

17. Angry Housewives Eating BonBons- Lorna Landvik 448 pgs 7,706 Loc (5/1/11-5/10/11)     
18. The Flipside of Here (Charybdis, Bk 5)-KA Thompson 0 pgs 10,046 Loc (5/11/11-5/21/11)     
19. Rainwater-Sandra Brown 256 pgs 3,657 Loc (5/22/11-5/26/11)      
20. Spying in High Heels(Maddie Springer, Bk 1)-Gemma Halliday 324 pgs 0 Loc (5/27/11-5/31/11)    (kindle Bundle Books 1-5)

April Book Count thread may be found here,


----------



## Jaasy

My spot

1   Champagne, Jellybeans, and Chocolate by RL Tyler, finished**** (lots of typos and formatting errors)
2   Eve by Iris Johansen, finished*****
3   Dreaming of a Crayon Sun by RL Tyler, finished*****
4   Country Boy by Blake Karrington, finished *****
5   Street Fame by K Elliott, finished
6  Entangled by K Elliott, finished
7  They Tell Me of a Home by Daniel Black...


----------



## chipotle

1. Stranger in My Arms by Lisa Kleypas - good
2. Driven to Distraction by Dixie Browning - okay
3. Double Play (Pacific Heat #1) by Jill Shalvis - good
4. Brighter Than the Sun (Lyndon Sisters #2) by Julia Quinn - good
5. Fools Rush In by Kristan Higgins - okay
6. The Summer House by Jean Stone - okay
7. Beauty and the Billionaire by Barbara Dunlop - okay
8. The Accidental Mistress (Mistress Trilogy #2) - okay
9. Hot Flash by Kathy Carmichael - good
10. The Love Affair of An English Lord (Boscastle #2) by Jillian Hunter - good
11. All That Matters by Stef Ann Holm - okay
12. Splendid (Splendid Trilogy #1) by Julia Quinn - okay
13. McKnight in Shining Armor by Tami Hoag - okay
14. The Inn at Eagle Point (Chesapeake Shores #1) by Sherryl Woods - okay
15. Rising Tides by Emilie Richards - good
16. To Catch an Heiress (Ex-Spies #1) by Julia Quinn - good
17. Savannah Breeze by Mary Kay Andrews - my favorite this month
18. Again the Magic (Wallflowers #.5) by Lisa Kleypas - very good

DNF

Blame it on Paris by Jennifer Greene


----------



## Geoffrey

It's May already?

*May Book List*
1. *Wizard's Bane - Rick Cook* - Fantasy - 4182 locations - finished 5/3
2. *A Promise Kept - Stormy Glenn* - m/m Romance - 2954 locations - finished 5/6
3. *The Cranberry Hush - Ben Monopoli* - m/m Romance - 5091 locations - finished 5/8
4. *Active Senior Living - Jan Curran* - Memoir - 5596 locations - finished 5/10
5. *Unseen Academicals - Terry Pratchett* - Fantasy - 7361 locations - finished 5/12
6. *Red Alert - Peter Bryant* - Apocalypse - 2672 locations - finished 5/13
7. *Star Trek: DTI: Watching the Clock - Christopher L. Bennett	* - Science Fiction - 6885 locations - finished 5/14
8. *Altered Carbon - Richard K. Morgan* - Cyberpunk - 3752 of 7516 locations - 50% complete - abandoned 5/19
9. *Selections from The Living Dead 2 - John Joseph Adams, ed.* - Anthology - 1901 locations - finished 5/20
10. *Selections from By Blood We Live - John Joseph Adams, ed.* - Anthology - 87 of 2295 locations - 3% complete
11. *Selections from Brave New Worlds: Dystopian Stories - John Joseph Adams, ed.* - Anthology - 2717 locations - finished 5/21
12. *Full Share - Nathan Lowell* - Science Fiction - 4105 locations - finished 5/23
13. *Memoirs of an English Governess at the Siamese Court - Anna Harriet Leonowens* - 3858 locations - finished 5/25
14. *Wiz Biz II: Cursed and Consulted - Rick Cook* - Fantasy - 7545 locations - abandoned 5/27
15. *Lessons in Love: A Cambridge Fellows Mystery - Charlie Cochrane* - m/m Romance - 3637 locations - finished 5/29
16. *Code of the Lifemaker - James P Hogan* - Science Fiction - 6505 locations - finished 5/31

*May TBR List*


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

1. _Lady of Light and Shadows _ by C. L. Wilson ****
2. _Livewire_ by Harlan Coben ****
3. _The Eyes of Darkness _ by Dean Koontz ****
4. _The Thirteenth Tale _ by Diane Setterfield *****
5. _The Horror of the Shade _ by Peter Meredith **
6. _Please Look After Mom _ by Kyung-Sook Shin ****
7. _The Little Sister _ by Raymond Chandler ***
8. _The Twelfth Card _ by Jeffery Deaver ****
9. _Amazing Grace _ by Danielle Steele ***
10. _King of Sword and Sky _ by C. L. Wilson ****
11. _Wrong Number _ by Dave Dykema ****
12. _Sugar Daddy: A Dark Thriller _ by Jeff Menapace ****
13. _The Girl Who Chased the Moon _ by Sarah Addison Allen ***


----------



## cagnes

*Read in May....*
                   
1. Seer of Sevenwaters (Sevenwaters #5) by Juliet Marillier (448 pages) 5/1
2. The Outlaw and the Lady (Daughters of Fortune #1) by Lorraine Heath (375 pages) 5/2
3. Untouched  by Anna Campbell (384 pages) 5/5
4. Devil May Cry (Dark-Hunter #12) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (320 pages) 5/9
5. The Passage by Justin Cronin (784 pages) 5/13
6. Forbidden Falls (Virgin River # by Robyn Carr (384 pages) 5/13
7. Extreme Exposure (I-Team #1) by Pamela Clare (352 pages) 5/15
8. The Thief (Queen's Thief #1) Megan Whalen Turner (304 pages) 5/16
9. Lion's Bride by Iris Johansen (480 pages) 5/17
10. Angel's Peak (Virgin River #9) by Robyn Carr (384 pages) 5/18
11. Brides of Prairie Gold by Maggie Osborne (384 pages) 5/19 
12. Prince Charming by Julie Garwood (533 pages) 5/21
13. The Bride of Willow Creek  by Maggie Osborne (368 pages) 5/22
14. Prairie Moon by Maggie Osborne (368 pages) 5/24
15. Years by LaVyrle Spencer (496 pages) 5/26
16. Kiss of Midnight (Midnight Breed #1) by Lara Adrian (432 pages) 5/28
17. I Do, I Do, I Do by Maggie Osborne (352 pages) 5/29
18. Moonlight Road (Virgin River #10) by Robyn Carr (400 pages) 5/30
19. Rebel (The Blades of the Rose #3) by Zoe Archer (370 pages) 5/31

*2011 Monthly Totals:*
January Reading Totals: 20 Books, 8599 Pages 
February Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6860 Pages
March Reading Totals: 24 Books, 10047 Pages
April Reading Totals: 19 Books, 8079 pages
*May Reading Totals: 19 Books, 7718 pages*


----------



## sebat

1. Bone Shop by TA Pratt - _started month at 12%_
2. Retro Demonology by Jana Oliver
3. American Vampire by JR Rain
4. This Side of the Grave by Jeaniene Frost
5. River Marked by Patricia Briggs
6. The Heat by Heather Killough-Walden
7. Saying Goodbye to the Sun by David McAfee
8. Sandman Slim by Richard Kadrey - _ended month at 65%_


----------



## LauraB

* In Progress: *
Wicked , Sony pocket reader
 One Year Bible , kindle 3958 locations
*completed*
The Nearest Exit , Kindle 7871 locations
The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society , kindle 4772 locations


----------



## Gayle

I'm in!

40. *The Name of the Wind: The Kingkiller Chronicle: Day One* - Patrick Rothfuss - 876 pages - library eBook
41. *Moon Dance (Vampire for Hire #1)* - J.R. Rain - 4790 locations
42. *Magic in the Wind* - Christine Feehan - 1870 locations
43. *When Beauty Tamed the Beast* - Eloisa James - 6800 locations - 372 pages
44. *Wild Indigo (A WILD Mystery)* - Sandi Ault - library eBook
45. *Call Me Irresistible* - Susan Elizabeth Phillips - library eBook
46. *The Wind and the Sea* - Marsha Canham - 
47. *Lord of Scoundrels* - Loretta Chase - 4690 locations
48. *The Passage: A Novel* - Justin Cronin - in progress

*2011 Totals*: 47
January: 14 books
February: 8 books
March: 8 books
April: 9 books
May : 8 books so far


----------



## SinCityReader

1. The Kitchen House by Kathleen Grissom 6056 locations / 366 pages Started 4/2/2011 - Finished 5/28/2011

2.To Kill a Mockingbird: 50th Anniversary Edition by Harper Lee 336 pages Started 5/28/2011 - In Progress


----------



## BTackitt

Darn I had completely forgotten I signed up for this. I have lost track because I delete as I go.. maybe next month.


----------



## luvmy4brats

*No. **Started **Title **Author ** Pages **Finished **Notes**47.* 05/01*One Day* David Nicholls  448   *48.* 05/02*The Giver* Lois Lowry  192  05/03  Homework *49.* 05/03*Gathering Blue* Lois Lowry  224  05/04  *50.* 05/04*Messenger* Lois Lowry  192  05/05  *51.* 05/05*Pictures of Hollis Woods* Patricia Reilly Giff  176  05/05  Homework *52.* 05/06*The Throne of Fire* (#2, Kane Chronicles) Rick Riordan  464  05/14  Homework*53.* 05/15*Murder on the Orient Express* (#9, Hercule Poirot) Agatha Christie  256  05/15  Homework*54.* 05/16*Between Shades of Gray* Ruta Sepetys  344  05/17  Homework *55.* 05/17*Nation*Terry Pratchett  384  Quasi-Official reading game

*May Reading Totals:* 7 Books; 1,848 Pages

January Reading Totals: 12 Books; 4,503 Pages
February Reading Totals: 12 Books; 4,626 Pages
March Reading Totals: 11 Books; 3,947 Pages
April Reading Totals: 11 Books; 3,607 Pages


----------



## drenee

*The King's Daughter* . Christie Dickason. Sony. 410 pgs.
*American Jezebel*. Eve LaPlante. Sony. 326 pgs.
*Cutting For Stone*. Abraham Verghese. Sony. 602 pgs. 
*The Other Boleyn Girl. *. Philippa Gregory. K-book. 10,267 loc. 
*Russian Winter*. Daphne Kalotay. Sony. 460 pgs. 
*The Lady Most Likely*. Eloisa James, Julia Quinn. Audiobook. 8hrs. 39 min.


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*5/1 Camber the Heretic Katherine Kurtz 506 pp. Fantasy DTB 5/3 One of Our Thursday's is Missing Jasper Fforde 362 pp. General Fiction Audio 5/3 Wizard's Bane Rick Cook 6229 loc. Fantasy Kindle 5/6 Wild Indigo Sandi Ault 4182 loc. Mystery Kindle 5/7 Cat on the Edge Shirley Murphy 288 pp. Mystery DTB 5/9 Traitor's Gate Anne Perry 432 pp. Mystery DTB 5/10 The Blue Castle LM Montgomery 218 pp. General Fiction DTB 5/13 Before the Dawn Nicholas Wade 314 pp. Science DTB 5/15 The Amulet Alison Pensy 3462 loc. YA Fantasy Kindle 5/18 Altered Carbon Richard Morgan 7516 loc. Science Fiction Kindle 5/19 Jane Eyre Charlotte Bronte 533 pp. Classics Audio 5/20 Wizards of Science Carl Frederick 3972 loc. Science Fiction Kindle 5/20 The River Gary Paulsen 160 pp. Young Adult DTB 5/22 A Brief History of Montmaray Michelle Cooper 3819 loc. General Fiction Kindle 5/25 Eye of the Needle Ken Follett 368 pp. Mystery Audio 5/27 People of the Book Geraldine Brooks 5630 loc. General Fiction Kindle 5/28 The FitzOsbornes in Exile Michelle Cooper 6248 loc. General Fiction Kindle 5/30 Genes, Germs and Civilization David Clark 4884 loc. Science Kindle 

*Currently Reading:* 
*Currently Listening to:*


----------



## kaotickitten

I'm in. Hopefully I can read more this month. Last month was a weird one for me. Don't remember only reading one book in a month since I learned how to read.


Title                                    Author                    Format      Locs/pages      Finished
1. Equilibrium                        Imogen Rose            Kindle        6540 locs      5/3/11  (started in April)
2. Raising Jake                      Charlie Carillo            Kindle        5760 locs      5/9/11 (quasi-book klub)
3. Obsessed... A Tale of          Kathy Gleason          Kindle        1903 locs      5/10/11
            Ocd, Knitting and Inappropriate Men
4. A Land of Ash                    David Dalglish...        Kindle        2248 locs        5/10/11(quasi-book klub)
5. Dead Girl Walking                Linda Joy Singleton    Kindle      2509 locs        5/11/11
6. Dead(ish)                          Naomi Kramer          Kindle        656 locs        5/12/11
7. Royal Wisdom                    Kate Petrella            Kindle        1138 locs      5/12/11
8. The Girl With The                Stieg Larsson          DTB          590 pages      5/17/11 (started in March)    
          Dragon Tattoo
9. Teenage Idol, Travelin' Man  Philip Bashe              DTB          285 pgs          5/21/11
            The Complete Biography of Rick Nelson
10.Clutter Rehab                    Laura Wittmann        DTB          128 pgs          5/23/11
11.Little Miss Mary and The    Gleb Toropov and      Kindle        213 locs        5/27/11
              Big Monster Makeover    Cleone Cassidy
12.The Marvelous Land of Oz  L. Frank Baum          Kindle          2497 locs      5/31/11


----------



## Maxx

May 2011

1.  Assassin's Apprentice (kindle) on page 34 as of 5/1/11, completed 5/29/11, 414 pages read
2.  Room (audiobook) on page 78 as of 5/1/11, completed 5/4/11, 274 pages read
3.  When Santa Fell to Earth (audiobook) began 5/4/11, completed 5/5/11, 176 pages read
4.  Unbroken (audiobook)  began 5/5/11, completed 5/18/11, 496 pages read
5.  Stargirl (audiobook) began 5/18/11, completed 5/23/11, 208 pages read
6.  The Year of the Flood (audiobook) began 5/24/11, as of 5/31/11 on page 285
7.  One Day (kindle) began 5/30/11, as of 5/31/11 on page 25

Total Pages Read in May:  1878


----------



## sheltiemom

1.  The Alexandria LInk - Steve Berry - 8009 locations.
2.  Eve - Iris Johansen - audible
3.  Rules of Deception - Christopher Reich - 8162 locations.


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Lost Pet Chronicles * by Kat Albrecht (5/5)
3724 locations; 240 pages
2. *Bulls Island * by Dorthea Benton Frank (5/9)
5302 locations; 314 pages
3. *The Ritual Bath * by Faye Kellerman (5/14)
4732 locations; 376 pages
4. *Calling Home * by Janna McMahan (5/17)
5378 locations; 314 pages
5. *A Grand and Bold Thing * by Anne Finkbeiner (5/21)
3665 locations; 256 pages
6. *Down The Nile: Alone in a Fisherman's Skiff * by Rosemary Mahoney (5/23)
4134 locations; 288 pages 
7. *The Bake Sale Murder * by Leslie Meier (5/26)
3809 locations; 288 pages
8. *Trouble in Mudbug * by Jana DeLeon (5/2
6063 locations; no pages

*Bright of the Sky * by Kay Kenyon abandoned at 35%
*Swedish For Beginners * by Susanne O'Leary abandoned at 37%


----------



## Toby

FINISHED READING!

1. THE LAND OF PAINTED CAVES: A Novel by Jean M. Auel, 758 Pages, 5/8/11
2. Lessons From the Mountain by Mary McDonough, 250 Pages, 5/10/11
3. Hideaway Hospital Murders by Robert Burton Robinson, 6103 Loc's, 5/13/11
4. 13 Little Blue Envelopes with Bonus Material by Maureen Johnson, 3682 Loc's. 5/14/11
5. The Dog Crusoe and His Master a Story of Adventure in the Western Praires by R.M. (Robert Mitchael) Ballantyne, 3524 Loc's, 5/18/2011
6. Mossy Creek by Deborah Smith, Sandra Chastain, Debra Dixon, Virginia Ellis, Nancy Night..., 2769 Loc's, 5/21/11
7. Summer at Willow Lake by Susan Wiggs, 5974 Loc's, 5/29/11
8. The Journey Home by Michael Baron, 1535 Loc's, 5/30/11


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again! 

1. George R. R. Martin's A Game of Thrones 4-Book Bundle: A Game of Thrones, A Clash of Kings, A Storm of Swords, and A Feast for Crows by George R. R. Martin. _A Clash of Kings_: locations 15,442 - 34,086. Begun 4/27, on location 21,088 on 5/1, completed 5/12 -- 12,998 locations read in May.
2. George R. R. Martin's A Game of Thrones 4-Book Bundle: A Game of Thrones, A Clash of Kings, A Storm of Swords, and A Feast for Crows by George R. R. Martin. _A Storm of Swords_: locations 34,086 - 57,987. Begun 5/12, on location 49,170 on 5/31 -- 15,084 locations read in May.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in May: 28,082
DTB pages read in May: 
Books read start to finish in May: 
Books read partially in May: 2

Books completed in 2011: 16
Total locations read in 2011: 199,147
Total DTB pages read in 2011: 

*Books completed in 2010: 56*


----------



## MissStar

*Title Author Locations Finished*

1. In Over Her Head...Judi Fennell...6601...5/1/11
2. The Gargoyle....Andrew Davidson....7026....5/4/11
3. Captivity: A Novel...Debbie Lee Wesselmann....3463....5/8/11
4. Wild Blue Under....Judi Fennell....4265....5/10/11
5. Catch of a Lifetime...Judi Fennell...6863....5/10/11
6. Weekend Warriors...Fern Michaels....3136....5/11/11
7. Siren Night....Keith Blenman....1023....5/12/11
8. Stray....Rachel Vincent....6229....5/14/11
9. Rogue....Rachel Vincent....5278....5/15/11
10. Pride....Rachel Vincent....6273....5/17/11
11. Prey....Rachel Vincent....5305....5/18/11
12. Shift....Rachel Vincent....5750....5/19/11
13. Alpha....Rachel Vincent....6447....5/22/11
14. Finger Lickin' Fifteen....Janet Evanovich....5414....5/24/11
15. Shattered: A Daughter's Regret....Melody Carlson....3141....5/25/11
16. Demon Girl (The Rae Wilder Novels)....Penelope Fletcher....4093....5/26/11
17. Dead Girl Walking....Linda Joy Singleton....2509....5/27/11
18. Don't Die, Dragonfly....Linda Joy Singleton....1599....5/28/11
19. How to Marry a Millionaire Vampire....Kerrelyn Sparks....5891....5/29/11
20. Heart of the Wolf....Terry Spear....4087....5/31/11


----------



## EllenR

1. Velocity - Alan Jacobson 
2. Mercy Burns - Keri Arthur
3. Spider's Bite - Jennifer Estep
4. Arctic Winds - Sondrae Bennett


----------



## joanne29

I am in!

1. Lost and Found by John Glatt 352 pgs. 5/3     so so
2. Minding Frankie by Maeve Binchy 400 pgs. 5/4      cute
3. Somebody's Daughter by Julian Sher 352 pgs.  5/8       well written
4. Perseverance by Carolyn Rubenstein 384 pgs. 5/17      very good
5. 102 Minutes by Jim Dwyer 384 pgs. 5/22       incredible
6. Chasing Daylight by Eugene O'Kelly 160 pgs. 05/26      pretty inspiring
7.


----------



## jonous101

May:
In progress:
Blood Ties - The Turning by Jennifer Armintrout (book 1) - vampires 

To read:
Blood Ties - The Possession (book 2)
Blood Ties - Ashes to Ashes (book 3)
Blood Ties - All Souls Night (book 4)


----------



## gina1230

*No. **Book ** Author ** Format **Started **Finished*1. His Bonnie Bride  Hannah Howell  DTB 05/03/11  DNF 2. Halfway to the Grave  Jeaniene Frost  Audible 05/04/11  05/07/11 3. The Lord Next Door  Gayle Callen  DTB 05/07/11 05/10/11 
 
4.  The Hidden Heart  Candace Camp  Kindle  05/11/11 05/16/11 5.  Two Texas Hearts Jodi Thomas  DTB 05/17/11  05/21/11 6.  Haunted in Death  J. D. Robb  Audio 05/17/11  05/22/11 7.  Remember the Alimony  Bethany True  Kindle 05/17/11  05/22/11 8.  A Matter of Class  Mary Balogh  Audio 05/24/11 05/25/11 9.  An Affair to Remember  Karen Hawkins  DTB 05/25/11


----------



## mooshie78

1.  Pride and Prejudice--Jane Austen (started in late April, finished on 5/10)
2. Watchmen--Alan Moore & Dave Gibbons (paperback graphic novel from library)
3. The Kite Runner--Khaled Hosseini  (finished 5/14--paperback)
4. Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tilman--Jon Krakauer (Finished 5/17--library e-book read on iPad)
5. A Thousand Splendid Suns: Khaled Hosseini (Finished 5/20--hardcover from library)
6. World Without End--Ken Follet (started 5/21)
7. Beyond Bin Laden--edited by Jon Meachem (finished 5/23--library e-book read on iPad).
8. The Imperfectionists--Tom Rachman (Finished5/27--library e-book read on iPad).


Finished 5 books in January.
Finished 2 books in February.
Finished 2 books in March.
Finished 2 books in April.


----------



## ImzadiRose

*COMPLETED in MAY:* (series, if has one; title; author; date completed)

Wilder 01 - *Instant Attraction* - Jill Shalvis 5/2
Wilder 02 - *Instant Gratification* - Jill Shalvis 5/4
Wilder 03 - *Instant Temptation* - Jill Shalvis 5/6
Elite Ops 01 - *Wild Card* - Lora Leigh 5/8
*Think of a Numb3r* - John Verdon - 5/10
KK II - *Disney At Dawn* - Ridley Pearson - 5/11
KK III - *Disney in Shadow* - Ridley Pearson - 5/12
KK IV - *Power Play* - Ridley Pearson - 5/14
Desire 01 - *Desire for Three* - Leah Brooke - 5/18
Desire 02 - *Blade's Desire* - Leah Brooke 5/21
Tempting Seals 01 - *Reno's Chance* - Lora Leigh 5/23
Taylor Jackson 05 - *So Close The Hand of Death* - J.T. Ellison 5/24

*Currently READING:*
Kingdom Keepers 4 - Power Play
Idiots Guide to Tantric Sex

*Waiting in the Wings:*
Kingdom Keepers 3 & 4
So Close the hand of Death - JT Ellison
Chasing Fire - Nora Roberts
Eve - Iris Johansen
various Maya Banks

================================================

Completed in APRIL :

Raines 03 - Against the Law - Kat Martin - 4/1
LCR 01 - Rescue Me - Christy Reece - 4/3
LCR 02 - Return to Me - Christy Reece - 4/4
LCR 03 - Run to Me - Christy Reece - 4/5
LCR 04 - No Chance - Christy Reece - 4/6
LCR 05 - Second Chance - Christy Reece - 4/8
LCR 06 - Last Chance - Christy Reece - 4/10
KGI 01 - The Darkest Hour - Maya Banks - 4/11
KGI 02 - No Place to Run - Maya Banks - 4/12
KGI 03 - Hidden Away - Maya Banks - 4/13
Charlie Hood - LA Outlaws - T.Jefferson Parker 4/14
Gemini Men 01 - Caught - Jami Alden - 4/15
Gemini Men 02 - Kept - Jami Alden 4/18
Ceepak 02 - Mad Mouse - Chris Grabenstein - 4/19 (library book, not on my Kindle)
Ceepak 03 - Whack-a-mole - Chris Grabenstein - 4/20 (library book, not on my Kindle)
Passion for Danger 01 - Shoot to Thrill - Nina Bruhns 4/21
Passion for Danger 02 - If Looks could Chill - Nina Bruhns 4/22
Passion for Danger 03 - A Kiss to Kill - Nina Bruhns 4/23
Ceepak 04 - Hell Hole - Chris Grabenstein 4/23 (library book, not on my Kindle)
Ceepak 05 - Mind Scrambler - Chris Grabenstein 4/25 (library book, not on my Kindle)
Sweet 01 - Sweet Surrentder - Maya Banks 4/26
Sweet 02 - Sweet Persuasion - Maya Banks 4/27
Sweet 03 - Sweet Seduction - Maya Banks 4/28
Sweet 04 - Sweet Temptation - Maya Banks 4/29
Sweet 05 - Sweet Possession - Maya Banks 4/30

Completed in MARCH

Storm Front 01 - Blown Away - Sharon Sala
Taylor Jackson 01 - All the Pretty Girls - J.T. Ellison
Taylor Jackson 02 - 14 - J.T. Ellison
Taylor Jackson 03 - Judas Kiss - J.T. Ellison
Taylor Jackson 04 - The Cold Room - J.T. Ellison
Taylor Jackson 05 - The Immortals - J.T. Ellison
Toys - James Patterson
Archie 04 - The Night Season - Chlsea Cain
One Scream Away - Kate Brady
Bad Boys of Football 01 - Game for Anything - Belle Andre
Bad Boys of Football 02 - Game for Seduction - Bella Andre
Sky High 01 - Smart & Sexy - Jill Shalvis
Sky High 02 - Superb & Sexy - Jill Shalvis
Sky High 03 - Strong & Sexy - Jill Shalvis
Switching Sides (unknown author) - Lesbian Erotica
Raines 01 - Against the Wind - Kat Martin
Raines 02 - Against the Fire - Kat Martin


----------



## ldidge

MAY READS:

1)  Hotel on the corner of Bitter & Sweet - 5/4/11

Currently reading:

Water for Elephants


----------



## egh34

Here we go again!
January 2011
1. Blind Hope by Kim Meecher 1-2-11 (DTB)
2. Girl with Dragon Tattoo by Stieg Larsson 1-6-11 (Kindle)***
3. Girl Who Played With Fire by Stieg Larsson 1-11-11 (DTB)***
4. Promise Canyon by Robyn Carr 1-11-11 (Nook)***
5. Duplicity Dogged the Dachshund by Blaize Clement 1-17-11 (DTB)
6. Even Cat Sitters Get The Blues by Blaize Clement 1-20-11 (DTB)
7. The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest by Stieg Larsson 1-23-11 (DTB)***
8. Catsitter on a Hot Tin Roof by Blaize Clement 1-25-11 (Nook)
9. Wild Man Creek by Robyn Carr 1-29-11 (Kindle)***
10. Rainwater by Sandra Dallas 1-30-11 (DTB)***
FEBRUARY:
11. Raining Cat Sitters and Dogs by Blaize Clement 2-2-11 (DTB)
12. Room by Emma Donoghue 2-5-10 (DTB)***
13. Blessings of the Animals by Katrina Kittle 2-9-11(Nook) 
14. Truly, Madly by Heather Webber 2-13-11 (Nook)
15. Cat Sitter Among the Pigeonns by Blaize Clement 2-21-11 (DTB)
16. The Backup Plan by Sherryl Woods 2-23-11 (Nook)
17. Treachery in Death by J.D. Robb 2-26-11 (Kindle) ***
18. Harvest Moon by Robyn Carr 2-28-11 (Kindle) 
MARCH
19. A Creed in Stone Creek by Linda Lael Miller 3-8-11(Kindle)
20. Flirting with Disaster by Sherryl Woods 3-12-11 (Kindle)
21. Prayers for Sale by Sandra Dallas 3-17-11 (Kindle)
22. A Cold Day For Murder by Dana Stabenow 3-19-11 (Kindle)*
23. Fire and Ice by Dana Stabenow 3-24-11 (Nook)
24. So Sure of Death by Dana Stabenow 3-29-11 (Nook)
APRIL
25. Nothing Gold Can Stay by Dana Stabenow 4-1-11 (Nook)
26. Better To Rest by Dana Stabenow 4-3-11 (Nook)
27. Waking Up in Charleston by Sherryl Woods 4-8-11 (Kindle)
28. A Fatal Thaw by Dana Stabenow 4-10-11 (Kindle)
29. A Chesapeake Shores Christmas by Sherryl Woods 4-10-11 (Kindle)
30. Driftwood Cottage by Sherryl Woods 4-12-11 (Kindle)
21. Dead in the Water by Dana Stabenow 4-18-11 (DTB)
32. Chasing Fire by Nora Roberts 4-23-11 (Kindle)
May:
33. These Things Hidden by Heather Gudenkauf 5-3-11
34. A Cold-Blooded Business by Dana Stabenow 5-12-11


----------



## misaramirez

This thread has shown me how painfully slow I am at reading lately, which means too much on my plate with my own writing!

Currently reading:

*East of Eden, John Steinbeck
Crossing the Chasm, Geoffrey Moore
Absolutely, Positively, Heather Webber
Thug Guard, DD Scott
Carpe Bead 'Em, Tonya Kappes
The Weird Sisters, Eleanor Brown*

A little ADD with the reading, as you can see, but now I'm motivated!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

June 2011 Group Book Count thread may be found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,69082.0.html

Betsy


----------

